# new male



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

This is my new male he needs a name and he's still a baby =) the lady at the store said he'll be fully grown in 3 months?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh what a little cutie! Looking forward to seeing how his colors develop!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

me too <3 hes so cute


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww  He's so small! Post pics of him when he's gained some more color please


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

i will~ <3


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

he was just named zephyr


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, what a sweetie. c:


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HES CUTE how is he doing?


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

good hes hyper and exploring his new home and playing with his floating log x3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds good how big of a tank is he in?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

2 gallon


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

his log


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww he loves his log! I bought logs for both my little monsters and they never leave them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, he's brightened up so much! He looks like he's enjoying his home.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow MAJOR COLOR CHANGE! thats amazing how fast he got comfortable! I want to get one of those logs bettas seem to love it!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

yes he loves his log. he was playing with it all night. and his colors have come out. hes really hyper now too. =3

BettaLover: i was a lil weary getting it since i got it at a tiny pet shop but i highly recommend it lil zephyr is like in love with it and it seems to keep him busy <3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

im going to get one soon


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

kay i think thats a great idea~ and i think this tiny pet store will keep me as a customer. the lady stood there with me and helped me pick out lil zeph since all they bettas they had were babies and they all looked really happy and healthy as did all the animals <3 and they were extremely knowledgeable and recommended the log to me.... =3

im not sure if they labeled him right but only time will tell they think hes a halfmoon....but idk =/ what do u guys think?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I kind of think delta/SD. It doesn't look like his rays split enough times to be a HM but I could be wrong.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, looks Delta to me. He's very pretty, though!!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

hmmmmm thaks i wasnt sure cuz hes so little she said hell be full grown in 3 months? wich sounds weird to me but i never had a lil betta before


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well try getting a flaring picture of him and we could really determine! i do also think hes a delta but we can make sure with a flaring pic!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

ill try to..... =/ when mom leaves me alone x3


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

best i could do he wouldnt flare up for me


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well hes definitely a delta. but hes still very very pretty! i love his caudal fin its so full!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvAeN-GZtyU


thats him swimming around and playing in his log


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That video is so cute!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's really cute


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> He's really cute


Cant we all agree!:-D


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

zephs my cutie and hes keeping me company x3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He seems fun to have around!


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

he is lol its fun to play fast paced music and watch lol


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice colours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww he's a cutie pie! <3


----------



## VioletTrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

yay so far everyone thinks my lil babys a cutie <3


----------

